# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  #16480 Pantak, Περιστέρι

## pantak

*#16480 Pantak, Περιστέρι* 


*Εξοπλισμός :*
. Main server pc εφοδιασμένο με ADSL με
. Ασύρματες κάρτες UBIQUITI XR5 MINI PCI RADIO MODULE
. Routerboard Microtik 433AH level 5.0 RB-1
. Routerboard Microtik 433AH level 5.0 RB-2
. Microtik Groove 52HPn
. 6x Wistron CM9 Atheros 801.11a/b/g

. Ιστός μονοσωλήνιος 2" x2, 5 Επεκτάσεις ιστού και κεραιών με 6 Αντηρίδες με συρματόσχοινο και εντατήρες

. 1x Access Point super G @ extended range TP-LINK WA-601
. 1x Access Point BULLET-2
. 1x BULLET-5

. *Κεραίες*
. - . 1x 2.4 Ghz Omni 9db
. - . 5x 5.0 Ghz Πιατα + feeder
. - . 2x 5.0 Ghz Grid 29 db


*Λειτουργικό :* Mikrotik v6.xx with BGP + routing filter, σε κοινό AS.

*Υποστήριξη :* Ο κόμβος υποστηρίζεται από τροφοδοτικό Power Supply 13.8 VDC - 5 A, with yuasa battery 12V-7Ah, για τυχόν διακοπές ηλ.ρεύματος.

*Σελίδα Κόμβου :*
Wireless : http://wind.awmn./?page=nodes&node=16480
Internet : http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=16480

*Graphs κόμβου :*
Wireless : http://10.42.101.1/graphs/
Wireless : http://10.42.101.4/graphs/
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher: http://www.grapher.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher: http://www.athenscenter.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm


*Voip :* 5410164800
*Voip :* 5410164801
*Voip* : 5410164802

================================================================================


*Backbones :*


*gas2 (#15037)*
SSID: awmn-15037-16480
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=15037
Δήμος Περιστερίου -- 1,445km --
signal -48-49 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 15/03/2010

*a45-3 (#17983)*
SSID: awmn-17983-16480
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=17983
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 8,726km --
signal -60-61 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 20/02/2011

*pontikos (#14384)*
SSID: awmn - 14384-16480
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=14384
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 5,449km --
signal -57-58 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 22/10/2013

*malwnakos2 (#17633)*
SSID: awmn-17633-16480
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=17633
Δήμος Ιλίου -- 1,724km --
signal -56-57 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 02/11/2013

*senius (#10636)*
SSID: awmn-10636-16480
IEEE 802.11*n*
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=10636
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 5,847km --
signal -61-62 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 15/12/2015

*Dynamic (#8449)*
SSID: awmn-8449-16480
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=8449
Δήμος Περιστερίου -- 1,56km --
signal -55-57 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 08/02/2016

*stevemad (#16016)*
SSID: awmn-16480-16016
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn./?page=nodes&node=16480
Δήμος Δήμος Καματερού -- 4,074km --
signal -62-63 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 06/03/2016


*Access Point :*

*SSID:* awmn-16480- Pantak -1 AR-1
IEEE 802.11b
Κανάλι : 10 ( 2457 )

================================================================================

Για τους πελάτες client :
Οποιος client ενδιαφέρεται να συνδεθεί, πρέπει να στήλει pm να του δωθεί STATIC ip.

1. Για σύνδεση και απόδοση καθορισμένης (μόνιμης) διεύθυνσης IP, οι clients πρέπει:
2. Nα κάνετε καταχώρηση της θέσης σας στο WiND.
3. Να κάνετε δήλωση διασύνδεσης πελάτη με το access point αυτό, από την σελίδα διαχείρισης του κόμβου σας στο WiND.
4. Να στείλετε μήνυμα μέσω του link "Αποστολή μηνύματος" στις πληροφορίες του κόμβου μου που αναγράφονται παραπάνω επισυνάπτοντας τα παρακάτω:
5. Όνομα και Eπίθετο.
6. Ένα τηλέφωνο σας (σταθερό ή κινητό).
7. Tις mac addresses τόσο του Wireless Adapter (την ασύρματη mac)(π.χ. D-Link 900AP+ ή Linksys WRT54G ή Ovislink η ότι αλλο έχετε) όσο και τού/των υπολογιστών-δικτυακών συσκευών (π.χ. print servers) που θέλετε να έχετε στο τοπικό σας LAN.

8. Για τη σωστή λειτουργία των Access Points όλοι οι clients πρέπει να ρυθμίσουν την ισχυ της συσκευής τους στο ελάχιστο δυνατό.

================================================================================


*Η Οπική Επαφή του κόμβου :*

Pantak (#16480) optiki_1.jpg Pantak (#16480) optiki_2.jpg Pantak (#16480) optiki_3.jpg Pantak (#16480) optiki_4.jpg Pantak (#16480) optiki_5.jpg Pantak (#16480) optiki_6.jpg 


*Η Κατασκευή του κόμβου :*

Pantak (#16480) istos_1.jpg Pantak (#16480) istos_2.jpg Pantak (#16480) istos_3.jpg Pantak (#16480) istos_4.jpg Pantak (#16480) istos_6.jpg Pantak (#16480) istos_7.jpg



Ευχαριστώ όλους τους ασύρματους φίλους που με στήριξαν για την δημιουργία αυτού του κόμβου.

Φιλικά Τάκης !!IMG_20160417_132401_HDR.jpgPantak (#16480) istos_2.jpg

----------


## chrismarine

και κάπου εκεί στο βάθος βλέπω ένα πρώην δικό μου πιατάκι !!
πάντα τέτοια ,καλή συνεχεια

----------


## pantak

χαχαχαχαχα το γνωρισες εεεεεε

----------


## senius

Μπράβο pantak

Νεο bb link με :
*stevemad (#16016)*
SSID: awmn-16480-16016
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn./?page=nodes&node=16480
Δήμος Δήμος Καματερού -- 4,074km --
signal -62-63 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 06/04/2016

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο Pantak (#16480) δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link με τον Κώστα balco31-2 (#18250), με άριστα αποτελέσματα. 
Συνεχίζουμε...
Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους !!!!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα. Στον κόμβο Pantak (#16480) δημιουργήθηκαν δύο νέα bb link με τους : sweet3 (#20776) & arroto (#20492). Σήμερα ο κόμβος Pantak (#16480) έχει ενεργά bb link με τους κάτωθι : gas2 (#15037) a45-3 (#17983) malwnakos2 (#17633) senius (#10636) balco31-2 (#18250) Virtual (#10030) sweet3 (#20776) arroto (#20492) Τάκη σ΄ευχαριστούμε! Συνεχίζουμε... !!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα. Στον κόμβο Pantak (#16480) δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link με τον JB172 (#11087). Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους!! Συνεχίζουμε δυνατά!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα. Στον κόμβο Pantak (#16480) δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link με τον ShishaDream (#23276), σε Ν. Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους!! Συνεχίζουμε !

----------

